# Getting intimate



## Sjun

How would you translate this quote?

"Getting intimate with your fear is the most radical act of self love." 

Particularly the phrase "To get intimate with..." in thus context it means to understand your own fear on a deep level, communicate and console with it.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Возлюбить собственный страх значит по-настоящему возлюбить себя._


----------



## Vovan

*"Подружи́ться с со́бственным стра́хом"* (=become friends with your own fear) is possible as an equivalent in Russian.
_(Cross-posted.)_


----------



## GCRaistlin

*HotIcyDonut*, это очень формально можно назвать русским переводом. Ни один русский так не скажет. Кстати, "наи" в _наисильнейший_ можно без ущерба для смысла выбросить.


----------



## nizzebro

Узнать ближе свой собственный страх
Познать свой собственный страх
Взглянуть в глаза своему страху - not so close and is rather a one-time action even though it is often used as a cliche.

Still, Vovan's answer seems to be the best one, even though подружи́ться sounds a bit, hmm.. childish; on the other hand, the phrases above are too  pathetic.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> the phrases above are too pathetic


Да, но мы едва ли можем адекватно оценить, насколько патетично звучит для носителя оригинальная фраза. Кроме того, адекватности перевода несколько мешает спорность самого тезиса.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> спорность самого тезиса.


Вы очень мягко выразились.


----------



## Ruukr

Sjun said:


> How would you translate this quote?
> "Getting intimate with your fear is the most radical act of self love."


 Как помнится, это одна из самых древних религиозных концепций (из тех что дошли до наших дней). 
Я бы перевёл так:
" Начать познавать свой страх является самым радикальным действием любви к себе. "


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Ruukr*, боюсь, вы перевели слова, а не фразу.


----------



## Vovan

Ruukr said:


> Я бы перевёл так:
> " Начать познавать свой страх является самым радикальным действием любви к себе. "


Обычно под "действием чувства" имеют в виду "эффект", "последствие" и т.п.:
_Действие ненависти подобно яду. _​_Разрушительное действие зависти.  _​(Примеры из Интернета.)​В оригинале же "act", как мне кажется, скорее означает активное действие самого субъекта чувства по его (чувства) "радикальному" проявлению. В качестве компромисса я бы заменил в вашем переводе "действие" на двусмысленное "проявление":
_Начать познавать свой страх является самым радикальным проявлением любви к себе. _​


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Vovan*, неудачно: _начать _- глагол, _проявление_ - существительное. Кроме того, что вообще означает словосочетание _радикальное проявление?_


----------



## Ruukr

GCRaistlin said:


> *Ruukr*, боюсь, вы перевели слова, а не фразу.


 Знаком с этой концепцией, поэтому в точности перевёл фразу. 


Vovan said:


> В оригинале же "act", как мне кажется, скорее означает активное действие самого субъекта чувства по его (чувства) "радикальному" проявлению. В качестве компромисса я бы заменил в вашем переводе "действие" на двусмысленное "проявление":
> _Начать познавать свой страх является самым радикальным проявлением любви к себе. _​


 Возможно да, но разве что в качестве начала к действу - эдакая увертюра. 

ps: если кому-то интересно, то это (предложение) похоже на вступление в религию Бон. (около 18 тысяч лет). Там вообще-то, в конце концов, свой страх надо высмеять.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ruukr said:


> Знаком с этой концепцией, поэтому в точности перевёл фразу.


Смысл вашего перевода непонятен. Слова русские, а фраза - нет.


----------



## Ruukr

GCRaistlin said:


> Смысл вашего перевода непонятен. Слова русские, а фраза - нет.


 Ознакомьтесь с концепцией. Для начала, чтобы судить. 
 "Некоторые вещи Вам не понятны не потому, что Ваши понятия слабы, а потому, что сии вещи не входят в круг Ваших понятий."


----------



## GCRaistlin

Концепция тут ни при чем. Что такое _радикальное проявление?_ Проявления радикальными не бывают. Радикальными бывают меры и действия.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Что такое _радикальное проявление?_ Проявления радикальными не бывают. Радикальными бывают меры и действия.


Проявление вполне может быть действием, в т.ч. социальным (т.е. поступком):


> ПРОЯВЛЕНИЕ
> *1.* _только ед. _действие по глаг. проявить-проявлять. Проявление удовольствия. Проявление изобретательности. Проявление негатива.
> *2.* Поступок, действие как выражение, обнаружение каких-н. внутренних состояний, качеств, свойств.
> _Это проявление заботы тронуло меня. _​(Словарь Ушакова.)


Порой мы констатируем неуместность/неадекватность/чрезмерность неких проявлений со стороны человека.



GCRaistlin said:


> *Vovan*, неудачно: _начать _- глагол, _проявление_ - существительное.


Соглашусь (хотя формально-грамматически подобное допустимо в русском языке - см. например: "Присматривать за его избалованными детьми было сущей мукой!"; замечу также, что я не ставил целью переиначивать перевод  Ruukr-а на свой лад: мой комментарий касался лишь точности передачи оригинала).


----------



## nizzebro

Ruukr said:


> Как помнится, это одна из самых древних религиозных концепций (из тех что дошли до наших дней).





Ruukr said:


> Знаком с этой концепцией, поэтому в точности перевёл фразу.





Ruukr said:


> Ознакомьтесь с концепцией. Для начала, чтобы судить.


Автор этого поста привёл пояснение, где он прямо обозначил смысл первой части предложения - фразы "to get intimate with..." в данном контексте.  Этим он дал понять, что и вторую часть предложения мы можем трактовать, опираясь на _известные большинству_ живущих сейчас людей смыслы - не обращаясь к какой-либо особой древней концепции, в которой "self love" имело бы ассоциации с чем-то  отличным от того, чему это словосочетание, с моей точки зрения,  ближе всего сегодня - нарратива на тему так называемой психологии.
Чтобы перевести предложение, надо собрать его смысл воедино; когда это не представляется возможным, возникает подозрение, что смысл отсутствует. Это может сопровождаться некоторым сарказмом. Однако в любом случае не стоит переходить на личности.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Проявление вполне может быть действием, в т.ч. социальным (т.е. поступком)


Но не каждое _действие_ может быть _радикальным_:


> радикальный - перен. книжн. решительный, коренной, придерживающийся крайних, решительных взглядов


радикальный
Очевидно, что в отношении действия _радикальный_ означает _решительный, _при этом какие, решительные или нет, действия будут предприняты, определяется их субъектом. Однако _проявление_, как следствие неких свойств и качеств субъекта (изобретательности, злобы, любви), предполагает как раз независимость от его желаний; во всяком случае он никак не может по собственному желанию увеличить его радикальность - это будет уже не _проявление, _а _наигранность _или _лицемерие._



Vovan said:


> формально-грамматически подобное допустимо в русском языке - см. например: "Присматривать за его избалованными детьми было сущей мукой!"


Возможно, тут дело в связке с переходным глаголом _(начать познавать). _С непереходным звучит нормально: _Начать работать является нашей задачей._


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Очевидно, что в отношении действия _радикальный_ означает _решительный_


Я так понимаю, что основной (и широкий) смысл radical - это "коренной"  (поправьте, если не так), при этом русская калька ориентирована на узкую часть смысла, относящуюся к действиям или изменениям на самом корневом уровне, отчего и трансформируется в "экстремальный".

Может быть, так (хоть и слишком длинно):

"Установление близких отношений с собственным страхом есть акт любви к себе на самом глубоком уровне."

Рассматривать всё предложение целиком как сборку смыслов я отказываюсь - ради сохранения здравости рассудка и/или внутренней непорочности. Всё же этот сайт называется '_Word r_eference'.


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> основной (и широкий) смысл radical - это "коренной" (поправьте, если не так), при этом русская калька ориентирована на узкую часть смысла, относящуюся к действиям или изменениям на самом корневом уровне, отчего и трансформируется в "экстремальный".


Почему же трансформируется? Ведь _экстремальный_ значит _крайний._



nizzebro said:


> Установление близких отношений с собственным страхом


Или _сближение. _Загвоздка, однако, в том, что при этом предполагаются обоюдные усилия.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Или _сближение. _Загвоздка, однако, в том, что при этом предполагаются обоюдные усилия.


Ну, наверное имеется в виду, что страх вроде бы как и не прочь, он всегда хочет близости, дело только за вами.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Почему же трансформируется? Ведь _экстремальный_ значит _крайний._


Да,  "трансформируется" - перебор. Я хотел сказать, что смысл именно неординарности (как "всё и полностью") преобладает над смыслом позиции в структуре (т.е. "на корневом уровне").


----------



## Ruukr

GCRaistlin said:


> Концепция тут ни при чем. Что такое _радикальное проявление?_ Проявления радикальными не бывают. Радикальными бывают меры и действия.


Проявления какие - радикальные. - Отчего бы им не быть?


nizzebro said:


> ....с моей точки зрения,  ближе всего сегодня - нарратива на тему так называемой психологии.
> Чтобы перевести предложение, надо собрать его смысл воедино; когда это не представляется возможным, возникает подозрение, что смысл отсутствует. Это может сопровождаться некоторым сарказмом.


Понимаете в чём дело, многие здесь лучше меня это понимают, что чтобы переводить что-либо неясное, нужно быть в теме этого непонятного. (не хотелось повторяться).
Вы же понимаете (как и все здесь), что, например, не технарь никогда не переведёт технический текст правильно.
Поэтому, здесь никакого сарказма нет! Здесь утверждение, которое просто плавно подаётся, я бы сказал, как бы, ненавязчиво.

ps: когда вы достигаете определённого развития (например, если брать Библию, то тогда становится осознанным, что "мать - это всего лишь женщина, которая тебя родила"), то ничто уже вас не может вывести из равновесия, даже страх! 
(но это, скорее, для товарища из UAE будет понятнее).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ruukr said:


> Проявления какие - радикальные. - Отчего бы им не быть?


Я написал ниже почему. Проявления могут быть _сдержанными_ или _неприкрытыми, _но никак не _радикальными._


----------



## Ruukr

GCRaistlin said:


> Я написал ниже почему. Проявления могут быть _сдержанными_ или _неприкрытыми, _но никак не _радикальными._


Текст книги "Техники Радикального Прощения: Радикальное Проявление"
*ТЕХНИКИ РАДИКАЛЬНОГО ПРОЩЕНИЯ: РАДИКАЛЬНОЕ ПРОЯВЛЕНИЕ*
avidreaders.ru/book/tehniki-radikalnogo-proscheniya-radikalnoe-proyavlenie.html
Проявления радикального национализма

Экосексуал
ответственного образа жизни; строительство «зелёных» домов. Существует также радикальное проявление экосекуальности, которое называется секс-экология. Kerry Maxwell
5 Кб (293 слова) - 00:24, 28 апреля 2020

Русский классицизм
Владимир Боровиковский, Орест Кипренский. Тем не менее даже на самом радикальном проявлении «неклассического» лежит отпечаток классицизма. А сильнее всего из
57 Кб (3237 слов) - 14:43, 15 февраля 2021


Уголовное наказание
должности или заниматься определёнными видами деятельности. Наиболее радикальным проявлением специальной превенции является применение смертной казни и пожизненного
76 Кб (4958 слов) - 04:19, 25 февраля 2021


и т.п.....

ps: как Вы, вообще, можете этого не понимать?!. Упёрлись просто, или что?


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Ruukr*, вы считаете переводной текст, изданный в 2017 году, авторитетным источником? Это несерьезно. На технических редакторах давно экономят.


----------



## Ruukr

*GCHaistin, *не уводите тему. (профилонили, в своё время, так признайте ошибку. Здесь ничего нет предосудительного. Наоборот, зауважают как сильного, смеющегося над своими страхами! ).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Я ничего никуда не увожу. Приведите цитату из автора, который явно нормально владеет русским языком, а не неизвестного переводчика атсрального астрального текста.
Вторая ссылка вообще не в тему: там не про "радикального проявление", а про "проявление радикального". Третья - из Википедии, мало ли кто там чего напишет.


----------



## Ruukr

Просто признайте свою ошибку, да и всё. 
(дальнейшие прения неразумны).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Спасибо за пояснение в скобках. Ваша аргументация просто сшибает с ног.


----------



## Ruukr

Ладно. Учитывая Ваше эго - засчитывается как признание. Я Вас чуть зауважал больше.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ruukr said:


> засчитывается как признание


Вы не уловили сарказма. Вернее, сделали вид.



Ruukr said:


> профилонили, в своё время


Что я профилонил, запятая, в свое время? Вы уверены, что к месту употребили этот глагол?


> филонить - отлынивать, уклоняться от работы, учёбы


----------



## Ruukr

Да никто не сжигает Вам мосты. Мы Вас реально уважаем, как знатока (без тени сарказма) русского языка. 
Мне вообще нравятся Ваши переводы - очень литературные. Мне этого (Вы здесь правы, в чём-то, отчасти) не хватает. )


----------



## nizzebro

Ruukr said:


> Понимаете в чём дело, многие здесь лучше меня это понимают, что чтобы переводить что-либо неясное, нужно быть в теме этого непонятного.


Почему бы вам не перечитать это предложение ещё раз, но так, как если бы его сказал кто-то другой, а не вы сами. И спросите себя: "А логично ли оно, нет ли в нём внутреннего противоречия? Если этот мир - только я, моё эго, тогда как что-то может быть мне ясно и непонятно в тоже самое время? Но, если есть и другие люди - то как я могу перевести им то, чего они не видят?"


----------



## Ruukr

GCRaistlin said:


> Что я профилонил, запятая, в свое время?


У меня было две! запятых.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ruukr said:


> Да никто не сжигает Вам мосты. Мы Вас реально уважаем, как знатока (без тени сарказма) русского языка.


Можете сжигать или не сжигать, уважать или не уважать. Это дело ваше и не имеет отношения к обсуждаемому вопросу.



Ruukr said:


> У меня было две! запятых.


Я заметил. Но не к месту была только одна.


----------



## Ruukr

nizzebro said:


> ... если есть и другие люди - то как я могу перевести им то, чего они не видят?"


 Я переводил тому, кто в теме. (т.е. ТС из UAE).


----------



## nizzebro

Ruukr said:


> Я переводил тому, кто в теме. (т.е. ТС из UAE).


Прекрасно, я рад за Вас. Мы переводили для тех, кто не в теме.


----------



## Ruukr

Ладно. 
Я уже точно знаю (вижу его), что он прикалывается над нами.
Дальнейшее обсуждение не имеет смысла в данном ключе.


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Ruukr*, не уводите тему.  Просто признайте свою ошибку, да и всё.


----------



## Ruukr

Как много ещё Вам предстоит над собой работать...   
Но это нормально - Конфуций достиг просветления только в 80 лет, 20 лет, при этом, пробыв в монастыре.


----------



## nizzebro

Ruukr said:


> Конфуций достиг просветления только в 80 лет, 20 лет, при этом, пробыв в монастыре.


Очевидно, он не тратил всё это время, чтобы доказать кому-то свою правоту.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ruukr said:


> Как много ещё Вам предстоит над собой работать...


Хоть буду знать, как нужно отвечать в следующий раз на подобную аргументацию.


----------



## nizzebro

Calm down brothers!  
(Как сказал кто-то из великих - не помню точно кто, может быть - это был и я).


----------



## Membre

GCRaistlin said:


> Да, но мы едва ли можем адекватно оценить, насколько патетично звучит для носителя оригинальная фраза. Кроме того, адекватности перевода несколько мешает спорность самого тезиса.





nizzebro said:


> Узнать ближе свой собственный страх
> Познать свой собственный страх
> Взглянуть в глаза своему страху - not so close and is rather a one-time action even though it is often used as a cliche.
> 
> Still, Vovan's answer seems to be the best one, even though подружи́ться sounds a bit, hmm.. childish; on the other hand, the phrases above are too  pathetic.


Pathetic? That’s a bit harsh


----------



## nizzebro

Membre said:


> Pathetic? That’s a bit harsh


Sorry,  I meant like full of pathos, pretentious, pompous, lofty - but with a flavor of something heroic, like that of national anthem. The Russian word патетический works more or less like that.


----------



## Membre

nizzebro said:


> Sorry,  I meant like full of pathos, pretentious, pompous, lofty - but with a flavor of something heroic, like that of national anthem. The Russian word патетический works more or less like that.


Oh my bad, I misunderstood you 🙃


----------

